
Cyberpunk Anime: A Comprehensive List of Everything - exolymph
https://exolymph.news/2016/06/04/cyberpunk-anime-comprehensive-list/
======
cloudjacker
Bubblegum Crisis Tokyo 2040 - I distinctly remember almost giving up on that
series because I couldn't see a compelling plot forming, but then around
episode 12 shit hit the fan, hard. Seriously wild ride all the way to the end,
highly recommend.

~~~
stuxnet79
Last anime I watched where I experienced something similar was Steins Gate. It
was a bore up until episode 12 and the story just took off afterwards.

------
wink
Awesome list. I noticed it has Casshan on it, which I didn't know; what I do
know is Casshern[0], the real life adaptation and one of the most WTF
inspiring movies I've ever seen.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casshern_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casshern_\(film\))

------
stuxnet79
Very comprehensive. A lot of edge cases though. To my understanding the
Memories compilation [1] consisted of 3 films (Magnetic Rose, Stink Bomb,
Cannon Fodder), and while they were all sci-fi there's only one I would really
consider to fit the genre (Cannon Fodder). Magnetic Rose is borderline and
Stink Bomb just plain isn't for obvious reasons (lol). GenoCyber I wanted to
watch but I've heard it is more a masterpiece in gore than anything remotely
Cyberpunk.

A lot of these I have simply never heard of (& I thought I was an expert) so I
will have to check 'em out. I always say that good starting off points are the
Masamune Shirow films and OVAs (GiTS, Appleseed, Black Magic, Dominion, etc)
and Psycho-Pass (a real gem).

~~~
fluxquanta
Be sure to definitely check out Dennou Coil and Time of Eve, if those are new
ones to you. They tackle augmented reality and robot-human relationships,
respectively, in a way that really makes you think.

~~~
stuxnet79
Nice, nice! Good call. I am surprised that I've never heard of Dennou Coil
before now. Looks extremely interesting, as does Time of Eve. Thanks.

------
slmyers
Does anyone have any "top picks" from this list?

~~~
cypherg
Psycho-Pass, Serial Experiments Lain, Neo Tokyo, Akira, Ghost In The Shell
(1995)

------
castratikron
Is 'Reboot' really cyberpunk?

~~~
stuxnet79
It is most assuredly not. Even its status as an 'anime' is rather tenuous.

~~~
exolymph
If you can expand on your argument, I'll consider taking it off the list.

